# Getting Stereo Mix to show up in recording tab.



## Apotheoun (Aug 15, 2011)

I've been at this for about 20 minutes and have gotten nowhere. I've have disconnected and disabled devices clicked. I've installed the latest drivers. I'm going through a Realtek on board chip. Hooked up via HD audio. What else is there to do to get it up?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2011)

i'm not sure.

it shows up for me on realtek, i'm running a realtek HD chip under win 7


----------



## Apotheoun (Aug 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm not sure.
> 
> it shows up for me on realtek, i'm running a realtek HD chip under win 7
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110814/Capture615.jpg



It seems like all anyone else has to do is install the driver and it's there. :\


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 15, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, which drivers are you using? Windows' drivers or Realtek's drivers?

In your screenshot it shows "High Definition Audio Device" as opposed to "Realtek High Definition Audio Device" (as per Mussels's screen shot) which leads me to believe that you're using Microsoft's generic drivers. If so, try the latest Realtek drivers 

If you ARE using Realtek's drivers, they may not be installed correctly or you may have a version of the ALC that doesn't support that feature


----------



## Apotheoun (Aug 15, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> Just out of curiosity, which drivers are you using? Windows' drivers or Realtek's drivers?
> 
> In your screenshot it shows "High Definition Audio Device" as opposed to "Realtek High Definition Audio Device" (as per Mussels's screen shot) which leads me to believe that you're using Microsoft's generic drivers. If so, try the latest Realtek drivers
> 
> If you ARE using Realtek's drivers, they may not be installed correctly or you may have a version of the ALC that doesn't support that feature


Using Realtek's. Just downloaded them earlier.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2011)

are you using the realtek AC97 or HD drivers? seems like they havent installed.


what OS are you running?


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 15, 2011)

He's running 7 with Aero and themes turned off. x64/x32.... that I can't tell from the screenshot

Or I suppose it could be Vista. Don't remember what the sound panel looked like on Vista


----------



## Apotheoun (Aug 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> are you using the realtek AC97 or HD drivers? seems like they havent installed.
> 
> 
> what OS are you running?


 HD.
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you using the motherboard listed in the system specs?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2011)

hahaha, this ones simple.


his mobo doesnt have realtek, its via.


VIA® VT1708S 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 15, 2011)

DING! 10 points to Mussels! 

Try the VIA HD audio drivers for your chip: link
If the direct link doesn't work, go here and select your driver. link

Don't forget to uninstall the Realtek drivers first. 


```
M4A79XTD EVO Specifications:
(snip)
Audio	
[B]VIA® VT1708S 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC[/b]
DTS Surround Sensation UltraPC
Supports Jack-Detection, Multi-Streaming, and Front Panel Jack-Retasking
Optical S/PDIF Out ports at back I/O
ASUS Noise Filtering
IEEE 1394	VIA® VT6315N controller supports 2 x 1394a port(s) (1 at mid-board; 1 at back panel)
USB	12 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (4 ports at mid-board, 8 ports at back panel)
ASUS Unique Features	ASUS Power Solutions:
- ASUS New-Gen. 8+2 Phase Power Design
- ASUS Anti-Surge Protection
ASUS Green Design:
- EPU
Express Gate
ASUS Quiet Thermal Solution:
- ASUS Fanless Design: Stylish heat-sink solution
- ASUS Q-Fan2
ASUS EZ DIY:
- ASUS Q-Shield
- ASUS Q-Connector
- ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
- ASUS O.C. Profile
- ASUS EZ Flash 2
Overclocking Features	Intelligent overclocking tools
- AI Overclocking (intelligent CPU frequency tuner)
- TurboV
- Turbo Key
Precision Tweaker 2
- vDIMM: 50 -step DRAM voltage control
- vCore: Adjustable CPU voltage at 0.0125V increment
- vChipset 16-step voltage control
SFS (Stepless Frequency Selection)
- FSB tuning from 200MHz up to 600MHz at 1MHz increment
- PCI Express frequency tuning from 100MHz up to 150MHz at 1MHz increment
Overclocking Protection
- ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall)
Special Features	100% All High-quality Conductive Polymer Capacitors!
ASUS MyLogo 2
AMD OverDrive Support*
*Advanced cooling system is required when advanced overclock functions of AMD OverDrive are enabled.
Back Panel I/O Ports	1 x PS/2 Keyboard port (Purple)
1 x PS/2 mouse port (Green)
1 x S/PDIF Out port (Optical)
1 x eSATA
1 x IEEE 1394a port
1 x LAN (RJ45) port
8 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
8-Channel Audio I/O ports
Internal I/O Connectors	2 x USB connectors (4 ports)
1 x IDE connector
7 x SATA connectors
1 x IEEE 1394a connector
1 x CPU Fan connector
2 x Chassis Fan connector
1 x Power Fan connector
System Panel (Q-Connector)
1 x COM connector
1 x Chassis Intrusion
Front panel audio connector
1 x S/PDIF Out header
CD audio in
24-pin ATX Power connector
4-pin ATX 12V Power connector
BIOS	8 Mb Flash ROM , AMI BIOS, PnP, DMI2.0, WfM2.0, SM BIOS 2.3, ACPI 2.0a, ASUS EZ Flash 2, ASUS CrashFree BIOS 3
Manageability	WOL by PME,WOR by PME,WOR by Ring,Chasis Intrusion,PXE
Accessories	User's manual
1 x I/O Shield
1 x UltraDMA 133/100/66 cable
4 x SATA cable(s)
2-in-1 Q-connector (USB, System panel; Retail version only)
Support Disc	Drivers
ASUS PC Probe II
Express Gate
ASUS AI Suite
Anti-virus software (OEM version)
ASUS Update
AMD OverDrive Utility (AOD)
Form Factor	ATX Form Factor
12 inch x 9.6 inch ( 30.5 cm x 24.4 cm )
```


----------

